# Date stamp printed directly on photo. Possible?



## Alannala (Dec 6, 2009)

I have searched the web and this forum with no luck. I am wanting to export my pictures with the date stamped (from exif) on the photo rather than under the photo so when I send them off to be developed they will be printed like an old film camera with a date back. Is this possible with 3.' beta? Thanks, Alan


----------



## Trumpetlamp (Dec 6, 2009)

You might want to look at LR Mogrify, it should do what you're after. Though I'm not sure if it's been updated to work with the Lightroom 3 beta yet. http://www.photographers-toolbox.com/products/lr2mogrify.php


----------



## Alannala (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Trumpetlamp. I installed the plugin but do not see any options to insert any part of the meta data from the Mogrify configuration. There is an options to put in a command line though but I do not know what that would be.


----------



## Trumpetlamp (Dec 6, 2009)

You can add the date (and other metadata settings) via the Modify Text Annotations sub-section. Click the "Add Token" button, a dialog box will appear with two drop down menus. In the first, Category, select EXIF and in the second, Metadata, select "Date and Time of Capture". 

That said, I'm having trouble getting this to work, at least right now. Hopefully your milage will vary.


----------



## Trumpetlamp (Dec 6, 2009)

*Update**:* Okay, figured it out. You need to specify a font -- there doesn't seem to be a default font (at least not on my configuration) -- use the Choose... button to select which font to use.


----------



## Alannala (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes that did it! Thank you very much!


----------

